# Есть ли дисплазия?



## Бондарчук Вадим (5 Апр 2017)

Мужчина 28 лет. Щелчки с суставах ноющая боль. Есть ли дисплазия на рентгене?


----------



## La murr (6 Апр 2017)

@Бондарчук Вадим, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2017)

А щёлкает при каких движениях?


----------



## Бондарчук Вадим (9 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, когда лежу на спине,согнутую ногу в колене тяну к груди,потом опускаю
назад и в этот момент происходит щелкание.Или когда стою поднимаю согнутую ногу к груди и опуская назад происходит щелчек или хруст.

Когда хожу не щелкает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2017)

Щёлкает спереди или сбоку?


----------



## Бондарчук Вадим (10 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, щелкает спереди.


----------



## Бондарчук Вадим (10 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Щёлкает спереди или сбоку?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2017)

Синдром щелкающего бедра, передний.


----------



## Бондарчук Вадим (10 Апр 2017)

МРТ заключение. Врач по ренгену сказал что у меня аснбк слева,я пошол сделал МРТ. Левая нога последние месяц где-то побаливает периодически.



Может учясток остеосклероза 2×7 давать болевой синдром?Возможно что МРТ не увидело аснбк?
Боль в ноге следующая:ночью боли нет,утром ноющая боль,при хотьбе как би тянет переднюю чясть бедра.Когда вихожу с машини наступаеш на ногу  бивает не всегда боль сильнее гдето с минуту пока не разходишся.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2017)

Бондарчук Вадим написал(а):


> Боль в ноге следующая:ночью боли нет,утром ноющая боль,при хотьбе как би тянет переднюю чясть бедра.Когда вихожу с машини наступаеш на ногу  бивает не всегда боль сильнее гдето с минуту пока не разходишся.


Все признаки суставного страдания.

Снимок покажите.


----------



## Бондарчук Вадим (11 Апр 2017)

Может размыто немного снимал с телефона



Сверху второй справа срез,там как раз видно полоску остеосклероза 2×7(судя из заключения)И еще вопрос:над головкой(криша вертлужн.впадини)потемнение,ето уплотнение кости или?





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снимок покажите.


Врачь назначил:
-бонвива 1 таб.в мес.3 месяца
-кальций дз никомед 3 месяца
-дона в уколах 12 укол.потом 3 месяца в порошках.
-траумель с к уколах 10 шт.
- аертал 14 дней.

З всех анализов что здавал на хламидии,ревмо проби,кальция и т.д.понижений анализ только фосфора.

Как все в начяле било:
Года 3 назад появились ети щелчки в тбс суставах без болей просто щелчки.Потом я заметил что у меня плечевой сустав нестабильний.Я пошол к травматологу он назначил снимок тбс тот что самий первий ренген,сделал анализи и они били в норме.Врачь посмотрел на снимок і на анализи сказал что в меня остеопороз.Назначил Траумель С в уколах, капли остеобиоз и немисил.Я прошол курс лечения и какби все прошло тазобедрений не щелкает плече какби востановилось,я почюствовал как би силу и в других суставах.Но через пару месяцов все начяло возрощятся.потом опять приступил пить капли остеобиоз,пока их не перестали нам завозить.
Потеряв связь с етим врачьом я начял ходить по врачям все ето время ставили кучю диагнозов в основном артроз.Назначяли хондопротектори которие не помогали.
За время хотьби я начял замечять нестабильность в колених суставах (как би розболтаность)делал узи показал синовит.
Сделавши в январе етого года новий снимок тбс ренген второй.На котором заключение :субхондральний склероз на левом тбс,начяльние стадии коксоартроза.Опять начял ходить по врачям назначяли хондопротектори обезболюющие.Один травматолог вобще сказал что у меня некроз головки тбс.После етого второго ренгена ,которий делал в январе етого года прошло  3 месяца.И вот недавно гдето месяц назад я зделал мрт.которие я уже показал.І пришол я к ревматологу которий назначил лечение.которое писал више.

Не знаю в чом причина.Чюствую в суставах слабость,хруст.У а в тбс писал више.

В детсве болел в 1 год спахмофилия рахита 2 стадии ,в мед картки записано.,также били очень плохие зуби,как и сейчяс.После етого не чем не болел,имею хорошое телосложение,физически развит.
Но чтото в организме дает збой,если начялись проблеми.


----------

